#ubuntu-lb 2012-11-08
<Mi`> http://sleepyceiling.blogspot.com/
#ubuntu-lb 2012-11-09
<Armageddon> what's that ?
<Armageddon> useless
<Armageddon> and out of topic
<Mi`> posted in the wrong group sorry.
<Mi`> channel*
